# Mini tour of Scotland in the RS.



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I've been looking forward to this for weeks now but now it's over and all that's left to do is share my pictures with all you guys.

Started on Friday headed up to Skye.

























































































Saturday was up and around Applecross.

















































The road near the top of the Applecross pass.









And coming back down the other side.









Sunday back down to Loch Carron and home today.

































































Now pictures with the car in them.

















































































And the clean up begins.









































Hope you all enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice pics mate.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Cracking pics and plate!!

Now looking for BIII RRR...............


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Superb pics, love the reggie number,
hope you'll be showing the clean up 
results in the showroom section too....:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like a great trip, I'm just back from a mini tour of Scotland myself.

Must get my pictures sorted!


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Looks like a great trip, I'm just back from a mini tour of Scotland myself.
> 
> Must get my pictures sorted!


Where did you end up going?

Thanks guys, the weekend was an absolute blast, the RS was amazing round those fantastic roads.

I just got the dump valve inspired plate, found it on pistonheads, everyone has been commenting on it.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks like a nice wee trip mate, still not seen your car kicking about Coatbridge yet (not that i drive much in C/B right enough)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Brabus Doc said:


> Where did you end up going?


I'll do a write-up over the next few days and list the roads and routes.

Some of you pictures look pretty familiar though :thumb:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Looks like a nice wee trip mate, still not seen your car kicking about Coatbridge yet (not that i drive much in C/B right enough)


I don't really go down to Coatbridge that much myself.

We should have a mini meet for us detailers in the area,

What you think? :buffer:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Brabus Doc said:


> I don't really go down to Coatbridge that much myself.
> 
> We should have a mini meet for us detailers in the area,
> 
> What you think? :buffer:


I wouldn't bring my car mate, it's beyond help without a respray. The Ovni yellow has totally failed and it's not even worth polishing it! I'd need to bring the mrs 107 :lol: ... Would be up for it once I get a new car at the start of the year. There is a few on here from Coatbridge and Airdrie though.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

swordjo said:


> I wouldn't bring my car mate, it's beyond help without a respray. The Ovni yellow has totally failed and it's not even worth polishing it! I'd need to bring the mrs 107 :lol: ... Would be up for it once I get a new car at the start of the year. There is a few on here from Coatbridge and Airdrie though.


If you and everyone else is up for it then I'm sure my boss will be more than happy to let us meet at the garage in Chapelhall.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Aye that could be a shout... is the Cossie still up for sale?


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Aye that could be a shout... is the Cossie still up for sale?


Yeah its still up for sale but its no longer in the garage, it's back with the owner.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

You forget how nice scotland is up that way. I enjoyed those pictures and i bet the drive was amazing:thumb::car:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Aaaaaaa right not an actual Mini. Only joking.

I did this with seventeen Mini's all up the west coast and applecross right up to Durness at the top. We did it June and got the Blue sky full on summer weather, pity you got some poor weather there with the view being so outstanding.

Here is a wee taste of my Mini Tour.
Top pic is at the Car park at the top of Applecross with the view over to skye......


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice Pics, I always say Applecross is the most beautiful place in the UK.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumb:


Alzay said:


> Nice Pics, I always say Applecross is the most beautiful place in the UK.


just for you.


----------



## Nofastyerlast (Dec 2, 2008)

It's when you see posts like this, that it reminds you just how stunning the scenery is right on our very doorstep:doublesho. Thats inspired a wee road trip for next spring


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

That road from Fort william, hugging the west cost to up Durness with the add on over to Applecross and back is special. In the right weather it’s a pure joy. The traffic is the odd car or Campervan you see every hour. 


If you have never done this Road your missing the best Scotland has to offer, if you think Glen Coe is special its just the warm up act, the Scenery gets better and better and bigger. ( you’ll get that if you’ve been) 


The Mini’s did Ullapool to Durness starting from 7am and we had the whole road up to ourselves and what a Road…………….


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> You forget how nice scotland is up that way. I enjoyed those pictures and i bet the drive was amazing:thumb::car:


This was the first time I've done anything like this and I'm so glad I did it was amazing, even been planning the next road trip :car:

Over the weekend we covered 712miles (I went round Applecross three times) most enjoyable :driver: also went through £159 worth of fuel :doublesho

The RS was mind blowing, it was just loving being flung around the corners. Before we left I put the car into Extreme Motorsport in Whitburn to sort out the pro-alignment geometry and the track rod ends adjusted, everyone loves the camber on the front wheels now.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looked a good trip.Then the pleasure of giving the car a good clean when you get home nothing better:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Some quality shots there Lee!

Thought I recognised the garage at the end, you might remember this one I bought from you guys in March:










Still running well and a great colour to get into detailing with!


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Geetarman said:


> Some quality shots there Lee!
> 
> Thought I recognised the garage at the end, you might remember this one I bought from you guys in March:
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember, how have you been?

Glad your still enjoying the car :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how did i miss this thread?!:wall: ive GOT to take my RS up to Scotland when i get it


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

pics look awesome.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> how did i miss this thread?!:wall: ive GOT to take my RS up to Scotland when i get it


When you get your RS and are coming up to Scotland then give me a shout, I'd love to do that trip again :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Brabus Doc said:


> When you get your RS and are coming up to Scotland then give me a shout, I'd love to do that trip again :thumb:


will do Lee :thumb: will deffo be going to the 'ring as well


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^^^^
when you getting an RS anyway mate ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AllyArctic300 said:


> ^^^^^^
> when you getting an RS anyway mate ?


i finish paying my fiesta off in november, then i need to sell it so i'll be looking at getting an RS after xmas


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

cool, three of us could go do that trip in our RSs'


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AllyArctic300 said:


> cool, three of us could go do that trip in our RSs'


deffo - already thinking of taking a week of work to detail it when i get one


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> deffo - already thinking of taking a week of work to detail it when i get one


Haha I pick mine up Friday and it's booked in with dave for full correction detail on Saturday. Can't wait though... Grrrr


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AllyArctic300 said:


> Haha I pick mine up Friday and it's booked in with dave for full correction detail on Saturday. Can't wait though... Grrrr


sounds good :thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

As soon as I opened this I was looking for that reg plate!

I bumped into you on the Sunday as you were heading over the pass from Applecross. I was heading to Applecross with about 20 350Zs and A GTR behind me!

I'm sure you didn't miss us....


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm just back from a week in the Fort William area - seeing your pics has inspired me to post a few of mine on a new thread. Cheers.

Seeing that single track road near Applecross reminded me of a road I took last week. You turn off the A87 (Invergarry-Kyle of Lochalsh road) and head for Kinlochhourn, 22 miles away. By God it was the longest 22 miles I've ever driven. It was all single track but the last five miles or so was really narrow with blind bends and brows all over the place. Once you get to Kinlochhourn you have to turn around and come back the same way. While I was on that road I caught up with about a dozen classic sports cars - E-Type, XK120, TR3, MGA etc. They all had Belgian plates and must have been on a rally of some sort. They eventually let me through as they kept stopping in every other passing place to take photos.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

AllyArctic300 said:


> cool, three of us could go do that trip in our RSs'


That sounds like a plan :thumb:

I'm off to Las Vegas in March so anytime after that is good with me :driver:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Brabus Doc said:


> That sounds like a plan :thumb:
> 
> I'm off to Las Vegas in March so anytime after that is good with me :driver:


sounds good Lee, might not be getting my RS until about then anyway


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Stew said:


> As soon as I opened this I was looking for that reg plate!
> 
> I bumped into you on the Sunday as you were heading over the pass from Applecross. I was heading to Applecross with about 20 350Zs and A GTR behind me!
> 
> I'm sure you didn't miss us....


Yeah thats right, 20 350Zs and a GTR was a truely amazing sight, after you all had past we pulled in to a lay-by and watched you all snaking around the roads, I was even tempted to turn round and tag along back to Applecross :driver:

Was the silver Astra van with you all? If so what engine was in it as I'm sure it was that that was sounding pretty good.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, the astra van was with us. One of our members with a twin turbo 350Z with a broken clutch. He tagged along with the kitted up Astra Van! It was quite a nice machine actually. It's remapped but he had no idea what power it was running.

One of our vids....





A couple of pics stolen from the members of www.350z-uk.com

Me!









A 350Z snake!









Top of applecross, the weather wasn't good!









And we did a run on the steam train too!









Very few of the MILLIONS taken!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I did the Fort William to Mallaig steam journey a few years back and the scenery is breathtaking. You see so much more when you're not having to concentrate on driving.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I really wish I had turned around and tagged along with you guys back to Applecross, looked like you all had a great time.

Great pics and video :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

is that train on the track used in the harry potter flicks?


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Brabus Doc said:


> I really wish I had turned around and tagged along with you guys back to Applecross, looked like you all had a great time.
> 
> Great pics and video :thumb:


Should have bud, you'd have been more than welcome!



fiestadetailer said:


> is that train on the track used in the harry potter flicks?


I don't know if that train is used however a lot of the route is used in the Harry Potter films. Glenfinnan Viaduct (pictured) is used in all the films I think! Well worth a run though!


----------

